# Race at Medora Avenue Raceway March 2 GLS Rules



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house March 2nd doors open at 11 race at 12:30,Skinny Tire,Fat tire and Indy cars.$7 to race Deep dish pizza for lunch.Come race for 1st the fast guys will be at the Fray!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u then.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in and hopefully no snow. LOL  Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

the fast 2 guys will be on the plane on there way back home we can take pics of us racin and send to mikes phone so they can see us racin lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well Darrell guess what. I will not be able to make the race either. Just found out I will be moving my daughter that weekend. She just got a new job in Madison Wi. Now for sure I'm hoping for no snow. Pat


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there weather pending:tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brian 1811 said:


> I will be there weather pending:tongue:


Bring Corky if he is feelin better.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will try to make this race. I wish you were having food for lunch, but pizza will be fine. The Canadian stuff will keep me in the slot.:freak::drunk:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Well Darrell guess what. I will not be able to make the race either. Just found out I will be moving my daughter that weekend. She just got a new job in Madison Wi. Now for sure I'm hoping for no snow. Pat


You should be fine Wisconsin doesn't get as much snow as we do!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

JVerb said:


> I will try to make this race. I wish you were having food for lunch, but pizza will be fine. The Canadian stuff will keep me in the slot.:freak::drunk:


Always good to see you.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> the fast 2 guys will be on the plane on there way back home we can take pics of us racin and send to mikes phone so they can see us racin lol.


Oh Bon Jour Mr. Swisher, I thought you wanted pictures of the racers, you want pics of the actual race.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there as long as the snow isn't to bad.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> View attachment 185625
> :thumbsup:


Who is that good looking frenchman in that pic??


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

sry I thing that pic is an insult. and needs to be removed.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> sry I thing that pic is an insult. and needs to be removed.


Ah we we Mi-sure Swisher, but its not a insult, it was a classy pic of a well dressed racer, Bon Jour :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up track is clean and fast!And only 3 inches of snow in the forecast :wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Rick I am not going to make it I have to work in my well (no water)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck with the well! Everybody else the snow is done and it's fluffy so put on your big boy pants and come out and race once you get here you will be glad you did!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I would rather be racing and I got my big boy pants, but Anna's dad passed away Friday and the family is getting together today at moms so I wont be able to make it. Have a great race and would rather be there, but family comes first.:dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss,take care


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race canceled*

Snow started up again, bad visibility had a couple phone calls from guys canceling.I don't want anybody to make the trip and not have enough to race.So for the second time this season RACE CANCELED!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just Great. Was going to surprise you guys and show up. I made it home from the move of my daughter. Weather from here to Tory Michigan and back was not to bad. From Indiana to Wisconsin was slow towing the trailer. It was ruff last night. Drove from Madison Wisconsin in snow all the way home. 30 to 40 miles an hour. Got to bed around 1:30 this morning. Nancy will be happy that I will be home with her. See you guys next race or the swap meet. We will have our 2 top guns back then. Pat


----------

